# Ausstritt aus dem Verband



## Hechtstipper (13. März 2013)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier in der richtigen Rubrik bin, aber ich versuche es einfach mal:

Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen mit dem Austritt aus dem Verband?

Wir sind ein Angelverein aus Hessen und es gibt Überlegungen den Verband zu verlassen. Gibt es hierzu schon Erfahrungswerte?

Mitgliedschaft kündigen ist einfach, wie geht es dann weiter?

Versicherungen die bisher über den Verband liefen müssen entsprechend abgeschlossen werden, klar. Gibt es sonst noch was das beachtet werden muss?

Wäre schön wenn jemand der / dessen Verein das schon gemacht hat vielleicht mal berichten könnte.

Danke!

Marc


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Den Verbandsmist kann man nur von unten killen. 

Je weniger Unwissenheit und Ignoranz an der Basis herrschen, desto weniger können die da oben machen, was sie wollen. Denn dann werden DIE einfach von der Basis ignoriert.

Ein König ohne Reich hat sozusagen nix mehr zu melden |supergri

@ Thomas: All right, danke für die Links!


----------



## antonio (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was vielleicht zwecks "LMAA" nützlich wäre:
> 
> Könnte hier vielleicht ein Experte stichwortartig und verständlich zusammenfassen, was ein Verbandsaustritt für einen ganz normalen, kleinen Anglerverein bedeutet?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ausstritt aus dem Verband*

Da, auch noch interessant dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254449


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



antonio schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt je nach struktur kann es bis zum kompletten gewässerverlust führen, nämlich konkret dort, wo die lv die pächter der gewässer sind(hauptsächlich dort wo es die gewässerpools gibt).


 
Der Gewässerverlust greift ggf. auch in Gebieten, in denen es keine Poolstrukturen gibt.

Beispiel Mittelfranken:
Austritt aus dem Bezirksverband bedeutet Verlust des Zugangs zum Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, Fränkische Seenplatte, ...

Ein Verein, der hier aus dem Verband austritt, muss mit einem Austritt von ca. 40% der Mitglieder rechnen, da diese nur im Verein sind, um an RMD und Seenplatte angeln zu können.


----------



## antonio (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Gewässerverlust greift ggf. auch in Gebieten, in denen es keine Poolstrukturen gibt.
> 
> Beispiel Mittelfranken:
> Austritt aus dem Bezirksverband bedeutet Verlust des Zugangs zum Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, Fränkische Seenplatte, ...
> ...



das kann passieren, hab ich in meinem post aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen.
aber wie gesagt,es kommt auf den jeweiligen lv an, was er seinen vereinen bietet für ihr geld.
und da kann es sehr große unterschiede geben.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ausstritt aus dem Verband*



> Beispiel Mittelfranken:
> Austritt aus dem Bezirksverband bedeutet Verlust des Zugangs zum Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, Fränkische Seenplatte, ...



Der mittelfränkische Bezirksverband geht wenigstens den Weg, aus dem bayrischen Landesverband auszutreten, sollte dieser trotz der ungeklärten und desolaten Finanzsituation und ungeklärter Richtlinien und Ziele wieder in den BV eintreten.

Deswegen (u.a.) trat auch der (Kon)Fusionär Braun zurück..

Frag da mal den Mittelfranken-Präsi Loscher-Frühwald..


----------

